# 93 300zx intake manifold on 86 300zx??????



## TEAM REDLINE (Dec 7, 2003)

i have a 86 300zx and i want to put on a 93 300zx tt intake manifold i was wondering if anyone has attempted this yet and if it is possible to do


----------



## scubaz31 (Nov 25, 2003)

If anything, put a Pathfinder Manifold on it.

Full documentation there and a dyno graph.. though Ken's car is far from stock.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

agreed... ill be adding that to mine as soon as i get all the parts !!


----------



## TEAM REDLINE (Dec 7, 2003)

scubaz31 said:


> If anything, put a Pathfinder Manifold on it.
> 
> Full documentation there and a dyno graph.. though Ken's car is far from stock.


Why would i put a pathfinder manifold on my car if i cant close the hood it looks dumb an inch higher than the rest of the hood


----------



## scubaz31 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well you could use a scoop to fit it..
Either that or have your current manifold "extrude honed" for more money than it would cost to put on the pathy manifold.

If you've looked at a TT manifold, you'd have known it wouldn't fit.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

because thats the only practical manifold upgrade. the z32 manifold will not work. if your that worried about changing your manifold go with the pathfinder... if not port and polish the stock one


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

TEAM REDLINE said:


> Why would i put a pathfinder manifold on my car if i cant close the hood it looks dumb an inch higher than the rest of the hood


Because the pathfinder manifold is good for 30-40 hp above 5500 rpm!

Mike


----------



## TEAM REDLINE (Dec 7, 2003)

scubaz31 said:


> Well you could use a scoop to fit it..
> Either that or have your current manifold "extrude honed" for more money than it would cost to put on the pathy manifold.
> 
> If you've looked at a TT manifold, you'd have known it wouldn't fit.


Can u tell me why it wont fit????
the bolt up is exactly the same.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

if you look at the stock vg manifold its flat and sits low. then look at the pathfinder manifold... notice anything different? same thing goes for the TT manifold ... its a completely different set up than the z31 manifold. it confuses the hell out of me when people cant use common sense and see that certain things wont work. if your looking for power bore out the stock manifold... if you want looks and more flow go with the pathy manifold... if you want a TT manifold buy a TT. simple as that.


----------



## scubaz31 (Nov 25, 2003)

TEAM REDLINE said:


> Can u tell me why it wont fit????
> the bolt up is exactly the same.


Here is an ebay link for a z32 manifold: here . Do you see anywhere on the z31 for two throttle bodies?
(If you could rig up using 2 throttle bodies for the manifold, then you shouldn't have to ask if it will fit.)


----------



## TEAM REDLINE (Dec 7, 2003)

scubaz31 said:


> Here is an ebay link for a z32 manifold: here . Do you see anywhere on the z31 for two throttle bodies?
> (If you could rig up using 2 throttle bodies for the manifold, then you shouldn't have to ask if it will fit.)


it uses a weber system so both the throttle bottis will open i just figured if i could fit it on and change some other stuff i would get more power than if i used the pathfinder manifold and it will also look sweet


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

no offense but you obviously dont know anything about your car. having 2 throttle bodies wont get you more HP. the z31 uses a single exhaust system, z32 uses a dual system ... the back pressure would be so great that it would probably blow your motor. btw is your car turbo or na? if its NA your wasting your time doing mods of that type.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Pretty much impossible.....*



TEAM REDLINE said:


> i have a 86 300zx and i want to put on a 93 300zx tt intake manifold i was wondering if anyone has attempted this yet and if it is possible to do


I haven't tried it but Ive seen both motors and one the one you have is way different that the VG30DETT or DE(N/A) I just put a polished plenum is what its called not intake manifold. But i know what your talking about this pic










You really think you could put this on your engine? totally different design and why? to twin turbo? if you want to twin turbo your 80 whatever just do it sequentially(turbos in line)like the supras and skylines do, who also oh yeah have single exhaust systems....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

TEAM REDLINE said:


> Can u tell me why it wont fit????
> the bolt up is exactly the same.


The are not even close to interchaging, they are two completly different engines, the blocks are very different!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Atomzzz said:


> I haven't tried it but Ive seen both motors and one the one you have is way different that the VG30DETT or DE(N/A) I just put a polished plenum is what its called not intake manifold. But i know what your talking about this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sequnetial turbos are not in line turbos, its one turbo for bottom end, two for top end. Its proven not to really work that well.

Mike


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Is the engine for his ride a V-6?*



morepower2 said:


> The are not even close to interchaging, they are two completly different engines, the blocks are very different!
> 
> Mike



The block is way different from the VG30's and is it just me or does this guy seem to not have a clue....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Atomzzz said:


> The block is way different from the VG30's and is it just me or does this guy seem to not have a clue....


You are probably correct, he probably has not seen both engines side by side. Since they both are in the VG family it is an easy mistake to think they interchange.

Mike


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Is it really an easy mistake? If someone had any common sense they could instanly tell it wouldn't work. its set up for two throttle bodies the design is completely different and the intake system from the Z32 is completely different. Team Redline learn something about your car and don't mod it until you know more about it!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HMMMMMMM.................but what is common sense?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> HMMMMMMM.................but what is common sense?


TODD stop being a N00B...DO NOT REVIVE DEAD THREADS FOR NO REASON!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds like someone is breaking the rules after they said they understood.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

im not breaking the rules bro...........I just found a link to this one and thought it was funny

Im gonna go find more-LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Threads over 2 months old are not to be revived. Links can be placed _to_ them for reference, however. Todd, keep it up and you'll find yourself on my bad side.........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

is that in the sticky or something?

dude- you know Im retarded when it comes to computers.......I can use an afc (not hard) but I cant use a damn computer-- I will watch it then-- Im sorry daddy


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> is that in the sticky or something?
> 
> dude- you know Im retarded when it comes to computers.......I can use an afc (not hard) but I cant use a damn computer-- I will watch it then-- Im sorry daddy


 Does _everything_ have to be in the sticky? Some things should just be common sense........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

sorry, I just thought it would be an interesting thread for everyone to read


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> sorry, I just thought it would be an interesting thread for everyone to read


 Well you thought wrong. Those of us that would wish to read it know where it is, thanks....


----------



## Redline (Apr 29, 2005)

*I think you misunderstand*



morepower2 said:


> sequnetial turbos are not in line turbos, its one turbo for bottom end, two for top end. Its proven not to really work that well.
> 
> Mike


Inline turbos are not some special set up. Note that you said like the supra's and skylines do, they both have inline six engines which puts both turbos inline next to each other because the exhaust ports are all on the same side. Single turbo conversion for the same engines require a single solid turbo manifold, and it is not one turbo for bottom end and two for top end, those characteristics are defined by many factors such as turbo housing and trim sizes, bore and stroke, head design and flow, compression ratio, intake runner lengths and so on. To successfully twin turbo charge the VG30E or ET, he would need two turbo manifolds for each head and properly sized turbos and some serious thought put into the plumbing to converge the boost from both compressors into the intercooler and then to the intake manifold. He would be wise to have the stock manifold modified or have a custom manifold made, and go with the throttle body from a 90 and up stanza which sports a 60 mm throttle body, not neglecting to port out the intake collector.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for reviving a 3 year old thread.........


----------

